# Joe öffnet Nano?



## Stehlampe (11. Nov. 2008)

Irgendwie stehe ich gerade aufm Schlauch. Der Rootserver, den wir übernommen haben wurde vom Provider geprestaged. Der Admin dort scheint ein Nano Fanboy zu sein und hat den Aufruf meines Lieblingseditors "Joe" mit seinem Nano verknüpft. Wenn man "Joe" startet, öffnet sich also immer Nano. Und das obwohl Joe in /usr/bin installiert ist.

Wie bekomm ich das wieder weg? Irgendwie stehe ich da voll aufm Schlauch.


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2008)

Ruf mal auf:

which joe

dann erhältst Du einen Pfad. Dann ruf auf:

ls -la /pfad/von/oben

wobei Du natürlich den Pfad im Befehl ersetzen musst. Vermutlich gibt Dir ls an, dass der Pfad ein symlink auf nano ist, dann musst Du den symlink löschen und auf das richtige joe binary verweisen.


----------



## Stehlampe (13. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

auf den Trichter war ich auch schon gekommen. Nur leider wars das irgendwie nicht. 

So siehts bei mir aus:


```
ls -la | grep nano
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          9 Nov  4 13:51 nano -> /bin/nano
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          9 Nov  4 13:51 pico -> /bin/nano
```


```
ls -la | grep joe
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          3 Nov  3 23:02 jmacs -> joe
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root   root     390484 Oct 19  2006 joe
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          3 Nov  3 23:02 jpico -> joe
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          3 Nov  3 23:02 jstar -> joe
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root   root          3 Nov  3 23:02 rjoe -> joe
```


```
ls -la /usr/bin/joe
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 390484 Oct 19  2006 /usr/bin/joe
```


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

which joe

außerdem sieht man bei Deinen obigen Posts leider nicht, aus welchen Verzeichnissen Du das ls jeweisl ausgeführt hast.


----------



## Stehlampe (13. Nov. 2008)

```
[root@test:/usr/bin]# which joe
/usr/bin/joe
```
Alle Befehle wurden von /usr/bin aus ausgeführt.


----------



## Till (15. Nov. 2008)

Dann hat der Admin vermutlich das Binary umbenannt oder so. Ich würde mal joe neu installieren.


----------

